# Small lineside building with solar powered LED interior light



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I have builded this little lineside building out of styrofoam sheets (from package material) and covered it with a 'concrete' mixture. The building has a solar powered LED as interior light.


Here some pictures. More work in process pictures and the complete building process can be find on my recently started blog: https://smallgardenrailroad.blogspot.com/ 



Hope you like it!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

looks great


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

looks very nice and quite durable
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks all! 

Yes, it is pretty durable indeed. I like my buildings to be outside the year round. They can withstand the rains and the winters over here (though these winters are also very mild the last years...)


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

In my neighborhood, the Elves would be living in such a fine building at the first full moon. Good luck keeping them out.
Cheers!
Dave


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Last building I did was a Florida cracker house that I built for the LSC MIK challenge and I hid the solar panel in the chimney, the building is modified playmobil


----------

